# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  TEN-TEC OMNI-VII

## RA1OJ

-  ...,
      - -      ,  h -  ,
     ( )   ??
 !!

----------


## RA1OJ

> --7   .


 ,
     () ,
      "  ",  FT-2000  IC-7600.

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,      !    -           !      ,       .      -    ,        !    3 .

----------


## Terry

> ,  
>      ,


           .       ,   .

----------


## Terry

> ?


      ,    .

----------


## KARRA

..(      .. .  .    
  ....    2   )
..    -1000    ...
      ...    1000    .
   ESGLE ...         3250   (    3800)
    .... -  ...   ..
50   -  .....   42       !

----------


## KARRA

1       ..   ...    ..  .
  -1000      -840 ...        .
 2  -     50  .
3   -7     -1000 ...     ..
NR1 NR2  -1000   ...   ...
-7        ...-1000    QSK    ...
           -1000    -7 ...  .---.      
      ...            ..
DSP   -1000   ...       ...
           .
73 !

----------


## KARRA

..     .
 2007       1996  
( nr1 nr2   ...  Rx/TX     .   
   (        ) 134     
      ...   ....  14   ..   ...
 50     ... 3.5        hi-hi !!
     ...   ...    .!
           6+           3 
    (      )
73 !

----------

